# Did I buy too much???



## ohio hunter (May 31, 2006)

I just bought my first handheld GPS. I know nothing about them and went in thinking I could get out the store with a $100 Garmin Etrex. After I spoke to the salesman, he said I should go with the Magellan Explorist 210 (bundle pack) for @ $200. As I explained to him, I need something to get me in & out of the woods. I have no sense of direction and easily get turned around, so I want to be able to mark where my truck is and be able to see the path I took, so I can back track, or just see where my truck is at in relation to where I am standing when I realize I am lost and turned around. So, would the $100 unit work for me or did I make the right choice in going with the explorist 210? I have always hunted small areas I know well, but am starting to venture into new hunting areas and will be taking an out of state trip.

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## lawnboy (Jun 5, 2000)

You got a good staring gps, which will sell if you do not like it. However later on you will find that having maps instead of a blank screen that has a pencil line drawing on it is very nice. However, not necessary. If you want to get really good at using your GPS give Geocaching a try. 

http://www.geocaching.com/about/

Funny I just re-read what you put down and you got the more expensive one. It kind of go like this. You get out of it what you put into it, with these kinds of things.


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

Like all GPS units, You must practice with it a lot, to get used to it or it won't do you any good. and you won't have the confidence to trust it to save your butt from getting lost. I use Garmin, because I'm used to that brand, This is my third Garmin.


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

lawnboy said:


> You got a good staring gps, which will sell if you do not like it. However later on you will find that having maps instead of a blank screen that has a pencil line drawing on it is very nice. However, not necessary. If you want to get really good at using your GPS give Geocaching a try.
> 
> http://www.geocaching.com/about/
> 
> Funny I just re-read what you put down and you got the more expensive one. It kind of go like this. You get out of it what you put into it, with these kinds of things.


 I agree with lawnboy.
Lawnboy, My team name from geoching.com is Landpirates.I think We did your caches.


----------



## lawnboy (Jun 5, 2000)

Thats cool! I kind of got out of it a few years back when it went mainstream. I still have a number of catches, however I found it a little more fun when it was just starting out and was an underground type of thing. Although, I can say that it was a lot of fun during the summer riding my motorcycle.


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

Yes it seems like there is a cache on every corner. I agree it was nice looking for all the caches that were out in the woods and parks.But now it seems like everyone has turned to urban caching which isnt to much fun.


----------



## ohio hunter (May 31, 2006)

Thanks for the replies guys. But wouldn't you know, I opened up the package last night, put the batteries in it and turned it on. The screen was so faint, I couldn't make anything out. I tried different batteries and even went and bought a different brand this morning and it still doesn't work. I called Cabela's customer service and they are going to overnight me a new one and I will send this one back. They are covering the shipping expenses. Iam unable to return it in person, before I actually need the unit because I live a few hours from the store I purchased it from.


----------

